# Sunlight on rooftops NEC 2008



## jar546 (Oct 17, 2009)

Has anyone who is currently enforcing the 2008 NEC had any issues with 310.15(B)(2)©?


----------



## RonD (Oct 17, 2009)

Re: Sunlight on rooftops NEC 2008

Jeff,

Not yet but can see it coming when we get into the 08


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: Sunlight on rooftops NEC 2008

Here is a table for finding the design temp for your area.

http://www.copper.org/applications/elec ... table.html


----------



## jar546 (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: Sunlight on rooftops NEC 2008

Thanks Chris!  I found that table by accident last week then forgot where I found it.


----------



## beach (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Sunlight on rooftops NEC 2008

That's a nice table......it should be noted that there appears to be a typo in the center column for distance above the roof. Starting at "AZ" it shows the distance above the roof at 12" in the left hand column next to 3 1/2", it should be 1/2" above the roof.


----------

